# Post your best cigar pictures!



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

I made my first box purchase recently and when snapping some pics to show them off I got lucky and nailed a couple that I think are awesome pics. I figured it would be fun to see what creative pics others have taken of their treasures!

Here's mine!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice Tim!

Those eccj are great!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice work Tim :tu Congrats, you'll always remember your first!


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Those are nice. Really like the torn paper shot. :tu


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

Not really that creative or artistic photography - but two pictures that brings memories to the birth of my daughter .. the first one of the two cigars I smoked with a friend to celebrate, and the other one of the ashtray my wife bought for me, also to celebrate


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

bogner said:


> Not really that creative or artistic photography - but two pictures that brings memories to the birth of my daughter .. the first one of the two cigars I smoked with a friend to celebrate, and the other one of the ashtray my wife bought for me, also to celebrate


I think those are both great photos, thanks for posting. The first one is very cool, interesting how you can take a picture of something that in it's simplest form is just a full ashtray, but it makes for a very interesting pic. Cool that they have great memories attached as well.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Last 4th of July I attempted a "Patriotic Photo Shoot" and took a few quick shots... I was bored and goofing around I might try to do it up a little better this year


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

My turn.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice pics everyone


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for posting those up, some great pics here!

Love the patriotic compositions, very nice!

And Sam's pics make me think of relaxing in a small cafe somewhere off the beaten path.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Here are a couple of my faves


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Here are a couple of my faves


Very nice Chili Pepper you've got there!


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

Love these picture threads, either reminds you of a good time, or makes you wanna fire up a good time :smoke: great pictures everyone


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> Very nice Chili Pepper you've got there!


 Thats what she said


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

I love this thread! Great pics everyone. I will have to bust out my camera this weekend and bump this one. The bar has been set high...


----------



## Riedelma (Mar 17, 2009)

This thread is making me want to go home and fire one up badly.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

I like it anyway


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Why are the heads always cut off? lol oh yeah back to the matter at hand.. there is a cigar in that picture? no really... the attachments arent working for me right and that thumbnail is kind of small lol


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

GlockG23 said:


> I like it anyway


I suspect photoshop. :lol:


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

GlockG23 said:


> I like it anyway


Dangit! I can't see it - I see the thumbnail box but there's nothing there!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Cool Challenge Coins, Aces!!! Great pics, everyone!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> Dangit! I can't see it - I see the thumbnail box but there's nothing there!


I didnt want to be the only one who said,,thx Tim for taking one for the team of pervs,,,,can we see it again after it's fixed?

BTW,,,,,some great cigar photos. Tim, I think you have a future in cigar pron!:tease:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

It works here - I had to wait for a while before it loaded on my other computer (yes, I waited.).


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow, some really great pics here. Giving me some ideas...


----------



## Gespinoza1 (Apr 21, 2008)

Some Pics I took last year!


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Gespinoza1 said:


> Some Pics I took last year!


Awesome pics! Nice selection there!


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Couple more I snapped today.


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

Cypress said:


> My turn.


Second pic is awesome!!! Nice shooting!


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> Couple more I snapped today.


Don't normally keep a photo in the quote but I have to say you seem to have some skills and an eye for color. I might just have to give up a little RG


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

tzaddi said:


> Don't normally keep a photo in the quote but I have to say you seem to have some skills and an eye for color. I might just have to give up a little RG


Thanks! I love playing with photography and would really enjoy taking a class to polish my skills up some. It's amazing what a different angle can do to a simple pic!


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

itsme_timd said:


> Thanks! I love playing with photography and would really enjoy taking a class to polish my skills up some. It's amazing what a different angle can do to a simple pic!


agreed! may I recommend the following Digital Photography School - Digital Photography Tips for You - it's free and full of great tutorials for both beginners and experienced photographers ..

now, let's see some more pictures


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Some very nice pictures everyone. Kudos!
Bork, Cypress - Super Awesome still lifes ya made.
And Andy, those are the kind of shots we all need bibs for.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Here are a few I have taken.
Oliva Serie V Culerba








Nub Stand








Padilla 1932 Band








CAO Colombia








And some bundles of cigars.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

bogner said:


> agreed! may I recommend the following Digital Photography School - Digital Photography Tips for You - it's free and full of great tutorials for both beginners and experienced photographers ..
> 
> now, let's see some more pictures


Awesome, thanks for the link. :thumb:

Great pics, Frank!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

A couple of mine.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice collection there!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Rubix^3 said:


> Nice collection there!


Was playing tetris with one of my coolers that day and decided to take the pics. :biggrin:


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

madurolover said:


> A couple of mine.


Some more great pics, awesome! Ahhhh, humi tetris is so much fun! :biggrin:


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

very nice pics guys.

Whomever does the Camacho Liberty shots does a great job. Find them via Google.


----------



## ZedR2 (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

Some nice ones i found in my folders:


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

And some bundles of cigars.







[/QUOTE]

what are those bundles???


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Dom, I love your ability to post 71 years in the future. (pic date says 2080) :biggrin:

j/k: nice photos, especially the bundles.


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

bundles aren't mine, that was supposed to be a quote of TXTuff's post


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Dom said:


> And some bundles of cigars.


what are those bundles???[/QUOTE]

El Cubano Cigars. Its a local shop that rools their own in League City TX.


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

is that from their shop or did you buy all those???


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

From the shop.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Here is one I just decided to give a go at with the Man O War I just finished up..


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

tx_tuff said:


> From the shop.


They look good Frank! :smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Those V's are awesome smokes... nice pics.

Here are a couple more I snapped last night. For no particular reason I decided to smoke a rare smoke last night - Anejo 48 Original Release.


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

Eye candy or cigar *****graphy? Who cares, all I know is I LIKE THEM! Keep em' coming!:israel:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I need moooore!!!!! Best Camacho ever... possibly best cigar I have smoked as well


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> I need moooore!!!!! Best Camacho ever... possibly best cigar I have smoked as well


haha are you sure you need more??


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

some of those pics made me drool - the oliva comes to mind..


----------



## ZedR2 (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

darkninja67 said:


>


Are those Royal Coronas?


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Some awesome pics in this thread


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

roughrider said:


> Are those Royal Coronas?


yes they are. I like em.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Just smoked a Nub Maduro, here are a couple of pics.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice pics guys wow. I'm jealous.


----------



## ZedR2 (Jul 6, 2008)

(_ just having fun_ )


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Great pics Paul! I've needed one of those gloves a time or two myself.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Here are a couple from my revoew today.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> Here are a couple from my revoew today.


Nice! I hope you finished that cigar after that last pic... there's got to be another 15 minutes left in it!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

heres a few


----------



## wisdomwalker (Jun 20, 2009)

awesome pictures!


----------



## QWKDTSN (Jun 7, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Very nice pic Steve.


----------



## QWKDTSN (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks Frank! My little humidor is almost totally full and I have a sampler pack of 9 NUBs arriving tomorrow... nowhere to put them! :O


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Hope everyone had a great 4th and had some good smokes over the weekend!

Here are a couple pics of my patriotic smoke - a 2004 Camacho Liberty.


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

Whats a nice smoke TIM!!! With some age on it


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

hmm, for some reason I can't post images before I reach a count of 30 posts - but that doesn't really make any sense since I posted on page 1? I tried attaching a couple instead ..


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

bogner said:


> hmm, for some reason I can't post images before I reach a count of 30 posts - but that doesn't really make any sense since I posted on page 1? I tried attaching a couple instead ..


Very nice pics!


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

Enjoyed, what seems to have been the last night of summer a couple of weeks ago, the Perdomo 10th Anniversary Epicure Maduro (6x54), and teamed it up with an Indian Pale Ale and a single malt, of which brand I cannot remember ..


----------



## Wolf4Fun (Jul 4, 2009)

Here are a couple of mine. Hope you enjoy.
The first may not be true to the theme, but close

















Take Care!!
Bruce


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

You may serve pictures like that anytime - man, you made me hungry now!!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Heres a few to look at.


----------



## andyJH (Aug 3, 2009)

The weather sucked here in Vancouver yesterday, so I headed out to my garage and smoked this:

ajh.ca/images/cigar.png

I am still not allowed to post links or images.

I really enjoyed that one.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Let's see if we can get a few more awesome cigar pics posted! Here's one from my Christmas weekend smokes.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

This isn't a _GREAT _picture..... but pretty good








Me and Jonathan Drew
Kinda funny, I am wearing a SKIN industries shirt...... and Drew told me he almost had named a line of Cigars that once, but backed out at the last minute.

Or me about 1/2 way through a Shortstory


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

thebayratt said:


> This isn't a _GREAT _picture..... but pretty good


Very nice pics! Jonathan is a great guy, a lot of fun to talk to. I've met him 3-4 times on stops in Atlanta.

I see he's wearing a Nosotros shirt, he have any of those for you to sample???


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

itsme_timd said:


> Very nice pics! Jonathan is a great guy, a lot of fun to talk to. I've met him 3-4 times on stops in Atlanta.
> 
> I see he's wearing a Nosotros shirt, he have any of those for you to sample???


No they weren't released at the time the pic was taken. He had talked about them somewhat and I had forgotten about them til now! Im shopping for some now but $160/box kinda steep for me right now, needing a 5er. I talked to him for atleast 45mins to an hour. Great personable guy, would never know he owned a cigar company! He is holding the box of JDNs Celebrations I got that night that he helped with the new blend.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

thebayratt said:


> No they weren't released at the time the pic was taken. He had talked about them somewhat and I had forgotten about them til now! Im shopping for some now but $160/box kinda steep for me right now, needing a 5er. I talked to him for atleast 45mins to an hour. Great personable guy, would never know he owned a cigar company! He is holding the box of JDNs Celebrations I got that night that he helped with the new blend.


Their holding on the release of the Nosotros for now. Dion said probably March of next year as there is just too much on being released at this time to compete with. I got a sample from IPCPR and it was excellent. You're right, you'd never know Jonathan owned such a huge cigar company!

OK, to get back on the pictures topic, LOL, here's a sample that Jonathan hooked me up with of a Liga Privada Dirty Rat. Still in development stages and he said it's very expensive to make due to the methods used, it may never see market, below that is a Flying Pig box that he signed for me.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

That's he nicest pic yet Shawn. What smoking is all about (cameraderie).


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Here's a couple of snap shots.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Great pics Bill, love the composition. I need to learn to use props in my pics more.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Decisions decicsions......


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Can I smoke one of those for you???


----------



## Flux (Oct 19, 2009)

I took this picture about a minute ago on my iphone. It's a poster from the B&M where I hang out. If I'm correct, it dates to the 1920's. This is one of about 50 different pieces of cigar art the owner has on the walls.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Here's a pic I took tonight of top level of my humi...


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

fuente~fuente said:


> Here's a pic I took tonight of top level of my humi...


I'll take that one, and that one, and that one, and that one, and............


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Is that a Black & a Frank? :dr


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Here's one of my "Treasuredor"... It's still under construction.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Is that a Black & a Frank? :dr


It's a Boris...

Still trying to get ahold of a Frank.:mmph:


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

fuente~fuente said:


> Here's a pic I took tonight of top level of my humi...


mmm nice collection.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tubes are cool! :smile:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Bottom level of the "Treasuredor"...


















I guess before to long it'll be the "Fuentedor"!!! :lol:


----------



## daviddunn (Sep 26, 2006)

smelvis said:


> Tubes are cool! :smile:


Great picture! I also love tubos, although I can't imagine having this many!

Simply amazing!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks
I spent the last couple day organizing, Sill need more trays to finish, damn wish I could buy them local! I won't show the rest they are still very much a mess dammit.:smile:


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Smelvis - DAMN!

Those La Auroras are so dang good.


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Tubes are cool! :smile:


is it cool if I crash on that couch for a couple days?!?!?!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Sure of course, they are back in the humidor now though, they take up about half the room in the newer Pienza, Really increases space by taking them out of the boxes!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Sure of course, they are back in the humidor now though, they take up about half the room in the newer Pienza, Really increases space by taking them out of the boxes!


 Damn Dave, When did you get the monte Tubos, I just smoked one tonight it was awsome


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> Damn Dave, When did you get the monte Tubos, I just smoked one tonight it was awsome


I can't remember bro! sorry, we can smoke one Friday!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

My B&M doesn't even have that good of a selection of tubes!!!

And Fuente Fuente, you made me ruin my pants!!!!


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

Gee Dave, like tubes much? I have never seen that many in my life. If you ever decide to open your own cigar shop, put me down for one of your tube samplers. :jaw:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Coop D said:


> And Fuente Fuente, you made me ruin my pants!!!!


You mean you _Cooped_ your pants again?!?!

I'm glad I could help. :tongue1:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

fuente~fuente said:


> You mean you _Cooped_ your pants again?!?!
> 
> I'm glad I could help. :tongue1:


That would be the back of the pants, this was more in the front :shocked:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Sure of course, they are back in the humidor now though, they take up about half the room in the newer Pienza, Really increases space by taking them out of the boxes!


Were those trays the ones that came with the humidor, or did you get/make extras?

The reason why I ask, I would want to get some extra trays for my Trivoli instead of storing the boxes down there. Could probably store a ton more in the bottom that way.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Coop D said:


> Were those trays the ones that came with the humidor, or did you get/make extras?
> 
> The reason why I ask, I would want to get some extra trays for my Trivoli instead of storing the boxes down there. Could probably store a ton more in the bottom that way.


I found four of the Pienza trays at Tampa Humidor, the others were back ordered so I bought ten from Taboo Cigars and then ordered another 15 should be in any day then I can load the rest of the tubes into trays.

The ones from Taboo were 9.99 and it seems to be the same every where, One thing to be careful of is the size I did find one place that was 1" shorter in height.

They really do save a lot of space!

Good luck and just turn the pants inside out like underwear saves tons on dry cleaning.


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow, some fantastic pictures in here, glad this thread was revived.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Coop D said:


> That would be the back of the pants, this was more in the front :shocked:


:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Dag-Nabbit Dave-----------I wish to purchase one of each--PM me with the list, cost and shipping----


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> Dag-Nabbit Dave-----------I wish to purchase one of each--PM me with the list, cost and shipping----


Do you have the American Express card without a limit? :doh:


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

WOW, Great Selection Dave. I'm jealous...

Go Bucks!!! O-H-I-O


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

harley33 said:


> WOW, Great Selection Dave. I'm jealous...
> 
> Go Bucks!!! O-H-I-O


Maybe some time later I'll post some other pictures, the tubes take up half of one humidor I have several, Like Ron say's never show it all. LOL

When I get my order of trays and get all the rest of the tubos organized I can post them. I love tubes.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

smelvis said:


> *Do you have the American Express card without a limit?* :doh:


Cards leave trails and the wife has blood hound in her blood!---


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

My wife has German shepard in her.... Smells out all the new purchases!!!!


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Taking some pics of my humi and snapped this one... thought it was sexy.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

WOW!!! Nice shot (and nice smokes)!!!!


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Really nice pics guys. I love cigar pics. IDK why but I can look at them all day long. When I get a new cigar catalog or magazine I swear I read through it at least 100 or more times.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

jsnake said:


> When I get a new cigar catalog or magazine I swear I read through it at least 100 or more times.


Awesome, that confirms that I'm not the only weirdo that does that. :dizzy:


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Very nice Tim.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Tonight's pairing! ;-)


----------



## quesadilla (Dec 9, 2009)

itsme_timd said:


> Tonight's pairing! ;-)


Cant quote pics yet but dam that cigar looks so juicy, just wanna dip it in that glass and :hungry:


----------



## Nitrosportman (Oct 26, 2009)

itsme_timd said:


> Awesome, that confirms that I'm not the only weirdo that does that. :dizzy:


add me to the list i read em till the staples fall out


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

itsme_timd said:


> Taking some pics of my humi and snapped this one... thought it was sexy.


 That looks just like whats in my desktop, I jsut dont have nay flying pigs yet


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

lol wth is a flying pig?


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

eyesack said:


> lol wth is a flying pig?


That's the short 'fat' one by Liga Privada in the top-left corner 

oh, and sweet pics of a sweet humi - I'm seriously jealous ..


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Tubes are cool! :smile:


so you're the reason why the La Aurora tubos are so hard to find? really really nice!


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

itsme_timd said:


> Tonight's pairing! ;-)


Gorgeous pic!!!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Put me on the list of people who need to stumble across some Flying Pigs!!!


----------



## necrozen (Dec 28, 2009)

man, some great shots here. Mouth watering! Can't wait to see more. This is like the cigarporn section or something.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Great pics, Keep them coming. Once it warms up and I can light up again I hope to post some of my own.


----------



## BriBoy01 (Jan 3, 2010)

Great pictures.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Here are a couple more pigtures  I took last night..


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

OINK OINK!!!:banana::banana::banana:

This is the only time "Squeal like a pig boy!!!", should be appropriate


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

fuente~fuente said:


> OINK OINK!!!:banana::banana::banana:
> 
> This is the only time "Squeal like a pig boy!!!", should be appropriate


LOL, right... and that is definitely the ONLY time it's OK!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Those need to be burned... By ME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

Lots of great stuff!

We're going to need a 2011 Puff calendar contest!!!


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

those pigs crack me up


----------

